# Larry Brown Fired, Isiah Thomas Is The New Head Coach



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

http://insidehoops.com/brown-fired-isiah-062206.shtml ] 
Got this from some other thread.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: LB fired?????*

Its the breaking news on espn.com

Everyone had to know it was only a matter of time.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: LB fired?????*

It's over..thank goodness..cake anyone? Now that Zeke is the head coach, his pink slip will be coming this season.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: LB fired?????*



Kitty said:


> It's over..thank goodness..cake anyone? Now that Zeke is the head coach, his pink slip will be coming this season.


 Hopefully. Isiah having nothing to do with this team would be a big step in the right direction.

(While I'm no fan of the Knicks, it'd be great to have a real Nets/Knicks rivalry, where both teams are competing for the division, especially with the move to Brooklyn. It's almost always been when one team was good, the other one was bad.)


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: LB fired?????*

I tell you one thing Todd, Zeke may give them more wins, but this places him in an even bigger spotlight. He has no choice but to try to make that roster sucessful. I personally don't see it, because I didn't think he was a good coach to begin with. I think Pacer fans would agree with me on this. When this is all said and done, I don't think Zeke will get the opportunity to have another high profile job in the NBA again.

Edit-Larry Brown is laughing to the bank. Telling his wife "I'm rich ******! :laugh:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Larry Brown Fired!*

Isaiah being coach could somehow make this situation worse IMO...they still have a bad mix of players...and Thomas isnt exactly a good coach...heck...I wouldnt even say he is an average coach


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Larry Brown Fired!*

I want to cry now. But you know what, my gut feeling is that Isiah's gone next year, Brown will coach fantastically someplace next year, and "Duck Folan" will be begging Larry to comeback.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: LB fired?????*



Kitty said:


> I didn't think he was a good coach to begin with. I think Pacer fans would agree with me on this.


Isiah's a better GM than coach.


----------



## rebuiltknicks (May 22, 2006)

IM embarrased... we fired the wrong guy... I Pray to god ZEKE knows what hes doing.. and he better be getting ready to drop some of those high paid scrubs we got on our team...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

i called this before it even haapened.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: LB fired?????*



Pacers Fan said:


> Isiah's a better GM than coach.


WOW, if he's a better GM than coach, he must be a horrible coach.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: LB fired?????*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> WOW, if he's a better GM than coach, he must be a horrible coach.


Yes, he is. I really feel sorry for Knicks fans this year. Then again, he likes playing young guys over better players, so you might be able to at least further the development of a few guys.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Isiah's a better GM than coach.


O GOD KIITY WERE IN TROUBLE!!!''

Time to turn on mike and the maddog to see them laugh their rear ends at this so called "organization".


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> i called this before it even haapened.


Who didn't?


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

absolutely the dumbest decision that could happen, even though larry brown had a bad year, i would much rather have him than the worst gm, and probably the worst decision maker in all of sports.

he will be fired mid season or at the end of the year, no doubt


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

For the three seasons that Zeke coached he made the playoffs. No way he is a worse coach than a GM. I'm not sure if we will make the playoffs or win more games but I think it's likely we win more games than last season. Now that we have a solid lineup with...
PG-Marbury(Will be Starbury again)
SG-Crawford
SF-Richardson
PF-Frye
C-Curry
...this team will gel and start playing better. We need a 8-9 Man rotation though. I see Lee, Nate, J.Rose coming off the bench to help and Jerome or a rookie C we draft for the 9th man to releive Curry. This team will start to gel and we will win more games. I see us trading Steve Francis to anybody that will take him. and If we don't win more games and Isiah is even crappier than Larry Brown, which I don't see happening, Zeke will be fired from the Knicks and even the NBA for the rest of his life. Isiah is the only one that can save Isiah.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

KVIP112 said:


> For the three seasons that Zeke coached he made the playoffs. No way he is a worse coach than a GM. I'm not sure if we will make the playoffs or win more games but I think it's likely we win more games than last season. Now that we have a solid lineup with...
> PG-Marbury(Will be Starbury again)
> SG-Crawford
> SF-Richardson
> ...


That's still a ****ty looking lineup.

Richardson can never be what he was to the Suns here. All we can hope is that he puts up better numbers than Howard Eisley this time around.

Frye/Curry on the floor at the same time doesn't work.

Crawford's productivity comes when Marbury is off the court.

There's too many flaws.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

That's because LB changed the way the players played. It'll work. Crawford and Marbury both started the season before. Craw 17 ppg marbury 20 and 8. seems good to me . and Q 17ppg on the clippers 15 on the suns. clips he was better. he'll be better. he was just healing up at the end of the season before he broke or strained his left thumb. he'll be fine and so will the knicks especially under a coach that knows how to use these players.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

...... at least the soap opera's finished. Waiting eagerly to hear Brown's opening comments now that he can talk again.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Isiah has only one person in his mind.
He's also called Isiah. What a strange coincidence.
This guy is so full of himself, and his motives are so unclean. 
Disgusting. No better word to describe this person. 
And the sad thing is- he will probably fail. 
I hope he will do so bad that once and for all teams will learn that you don't hire Isiah Thomas unless there's a gun sticked to your head.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> ...... at least the soap opera's finished. Waiting eagerly to hear Brown's opening comments now that he can talk again.


KAS, you got that right he is going to trash Dolan and Zeke until he turns blue in the face. :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I like it. It seemed like the players and Thomas wanted to play a certain way, and LB was in the way.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Brown fired, Isiah coach? Sounds like the beginning of the end of this 'regime'.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

KVIP112 said:


> For the three seasons that Zeke coached he made the playoffs. No way he is a worse coach than a GM.


The Pacers had very talented teams when Zeke was coaching, and they never did anything besides get low seeds. His last year, the team was great the first half of the season, then just died during the second half.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Zeke has already been given way to many chances. This better be the last one.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Well being an 8 seed from a 23-59 record doesn't sound like that bad of an improvement.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm also hearing on ESPN radio Michael Kay's show that there is a clause in Larry's contract that makes David Stern the sole arbitrator of any financial payouts for the remaining 4 years of his contract. I'm not sure if this is true, but if it is this will make things even more interesting. Would Stern stick it to the Knicks and make them pay the entire 40 million, or cut them some slack with a 20 million buy out. I'm going with sticking it to the Knicks and making them pay the entire 40 million.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

KVIP112 said:


> Well being an 8 seed from a 23-59 record doesn't sound like that bad of an improvement.


Sorry to insult the team, but while the Knicks are talented, the Pacers talented teams didn't have Steve Francis, Stephon Marbury, Jamal Crawford, and Quentin Richardson trying to play together. Granted, we did have Rose, but one of him is enough.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

zeke made the playoffs with indy yes....but he never passed the first round. his teams also had terrible second halves of the regular season.

zeke sucks at everything.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Sorry to insult the team, but while the Knicks are talented, the Pacers talented teams didn't have Steve Francis, Stephon Marbury, Jamal Crawford, and Quentin Richardson trying to play together. Granted, we did have Rose, but one of him is enough.


sad but true.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Zeke during the press conf="If I have to do it all again, I would hire Larry Brown again." This is coming from our new head coach/GM, I cringe at the thought of watching this man continue to run this organization next season, who does not seem to know his head from his ***. :raised_ey


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Zeke during the press conf="If I have to do it all again, I would hire Larry Brown again." This is coming from our new head coach/GM, I cringe at the thought of watching this man continue to run this organization next season, who does not seem to know his head from his ***. :raised_ey



I hear you Kitty! I'll never root for any other team but the Knicks... but this is a sorry time!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steven A Smith is reporting that Dolan asked him to tone down the negative talk with the media when he met with him this morning. During that entire time he kept saying he wanted half the team gone. Dolan felt he was being insubordinate and terminated him. Right now it is being confirmed that Stern will get the final say on how much Larry Brown will be compensated.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Isiah naming himself the coach is a terrible move. This is only going to get worse before it gets better.

At least it's nice to see Larry Brown out of a job, what an *******.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kitty said:


> KAS, you got that right he is going to trash Dolan and Zeke until he turns blue in the face. :laugh:


It's going to be epic!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I feel bad for you guys, Isaih should have been fired he put together that roster....Brown tried everything he could he's a proven winner. I can see it getting worse....and I'm not trying to be a jerk or anything I honestly feel bad for Knicks fans that was a bad decision.


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll just be waiting for the first time when Isiah sees a player like Francis or Curry struggle on the floor or make a few stupid plays and then pulls out his phone and tries to trade them. What a horrendous move, I think it's finally official that Dolan is the worst Owner in all of sports. This team will be at best a 30 win team this coming season, no doubt about it. 

I guess all I can really say is....Isiah put this circus together and now he is going to find out that it's impossible to run it.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

shut up will you we haven't judged him yet because he is only 1 day in to the knicks job though i am relieved that LB is gone, wait until next year, the talent is there folks, now lets wait and see what zeke does


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

We will just have to wait to see if this was the right move.


----------

